

Ask HN: Do you workout? Review my startup - bgnm2000

For any other fitness junkie nerds like myself, I've started excycle.com<p>Its an online sports nutrition store, which focuses on the community trying supplements, tracking the results, and creating an aggregated display of them.<p>This is important because supplements are not regulated through the FDA (unless people start to die). So it helps people see which supplements are the most effective.<p>I'd love any and all feedback!
======
noodle
the concept is interesting and has some potential. however, basing reviews on
the numbers that you have posted is dubiously representative at best. there
are a lot of reasons why an individual will see gains/losses in performance
across the time period that a supplement will last.

i'd put more info on the root page about what the site is about and such.

~~~
bgnm2000
I agree that there are many reasons.

The point of the site, is that any current review site for supplements, all
you get is a review.

You don't know anything about the reviewer, like how long they've been
lifting, what their goals are, how much they weigh, what their diet is, what
their workout is etc.

Our system focuses on the reviewers, so you can see who a suppement did or did
not work for, and if it did work for someone, what other things they were
doing which may have attributed.

------
pedalpete
Well it doesn't look like you have much content. The after looking around a
bit, i found the 'shop' icon, but thought I was already in it, as it was
highlighted. But clicking on the shop brought me to an alphabetical product
list by brand. Is this really the way people shop? Particularly on a site
which is loaded with reviews, I'd expect to shop by product type, and then
make a purchase decision based on the reviews/scores. The way you have it, as
far as I can tell, you are expecting people to select a brand, and then look
at the products by that brand. That doesn't seem efficient or effective.

You really need to work on usability. You've clearly done design work, but
navigation needs a lot of work.

~~~
bgnm2000
Hey Pedalpete,

Thanks for the comments, I greatly appreciate it. I'll "unhighlight" the shop
icon, but on the shop page, we have by type & goal under the brand, maybe I
should move it above if you didn't see it?

------
bgnm2000
<http://www.excycle.com>

